# Extended Health and Dental Coverage.



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I sell Individual Extended Health and Dental coverage for a respected and well known Insurance company.

If you recently lost your job with benefits and would like to continue coverage or just are looking for a plan that will help you for your current or future health/dental bills, please contact me through PM.

Thanks.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Bump. I still work for this company and still sell Individual Health and Dental Insurance. Please PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Should setup a BCAquaria group plan =)


----------

